# The 3800 Series



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I know what you're thinking, but NO...not the Santa Fe steam engines. I wish!

Brand new ET44C4s, fresh out of the shop. According to the date on the cards, this was their first trip. Usually they are consecutive #'s but these were not. All four did come in facing west too. 

































Yes they look nice, but I still don't like orange!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the orange, yellow and black. But then, I pretty much have to since that and UP are all we have in this neck of the woods..... 

Thanks for posting...neat pictures.


----------

